# My boy Marbles!!!!



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's my 2 yr old boy Marbles, a mackerel brown tabby (and a skinny one at that!!).

He's pretty much taken over our lives....


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat....lovely pics.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a handsome cat!

I just love his white toes!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Eyes..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww what a sweet little face,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love him!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

That is one stunning cat!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What a sweetheart. He is gorgeous.


----------



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow so beautiful! looks like my girl!


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

hes gorgeous

when im done stealing cats from other forumers im not gona have room to move


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.. of course he's gorgeous!!! Though perhaps i'm a little biased 

one more (I have hundreds!!):


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous and such clarity in your photos


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hes beautiful  
Love the pics.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Great photos of a lovely cat.


----------



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

We need more, just the most beautiful cat ive seen


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I can't deny his fans......


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Bonnie cat, the pictures are really lovely x


----------

